

REST Superman – Parallel Async HTTP Client as a Service Open-Sourced - jeffpeiyt
http://www.restsuperman.com
Fast Parallel Async HTTP&#x2F;REST&#x2F;SOAP client as a service to monitor and manage 10,000 web servers. 
Sends requests to 1000 servers with response aggregation in 10 seconds. or 10,000 servers in 50 seconds.
======
jeffpeiyt
Thanks for your interests in REST Superman.

Is a great devOps tool to speak HTTP in scale.

Fast Parallel Async HTTP/REST/SOAP client as a service to monitor and manage
10,000 web servers. Sends requests to 1000 servers with response aggregation
in 10 seconds. or 10,000 servers in 50 seconds.

Check details at [http://www.restsuperman.com](http://www.restsuperman.com)
Fork it at
[https://github.com/eBay/restsuperman](https://github.com/eBay/restsuperman)
with zero installation! It is open source and totally free! Like me at
facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/getrestsuperman](https://www.facebook.com/getrestsuperman)
Follow me at twitter @restsuperman :
[https://twitter.com/restsuperman](https://twitter.com/restsuperman)

